# Boating lady says hello out there!



## birdie (Apr 6, 2014)

Reading the various posts feels like getting to know old friends, I'm glad to get more involved (now that I have a steady internet connection!) It's really great how much I learn just by going through people's posts and asking questions.
When not working, I sail a Bayfield29, cruising area Florida Keys-Bahamas. Used to write for boating magazines, but had this nutty idea to complete a book about the years I'd spent cruising in tandem with a fellow vessel, s/v Defiant- a Morgan Out Island ketch. (the book's details are on my website)
Why a book? It's too long to be a blog and I'm a glutton for punishment

Cheers!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome, birdie.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Looking forward to hearing more from you. It's always nice to welcome another female sailor! 

Carliane


----------



## Missionaries (Apr 15, 2014)

. Hi


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard Birdie! Check out the "her sailnet" section too. http://www.sailnet.com/forums/hersailnet/


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I recall some of the articles you've had published. Welcome aboard.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

bird....hay from sk solitary bird..lol...we girls but my cat is an alter, so i guess he counts too.....


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

At the risk of sounding like Swedish Chef....



Howdy Birdie.


----------



## wall (Mar 25, 2009)

I say welcome aboard from Australia ,sorry its a bit short
i am starting to get post up .
Have a great time on the water


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome to Sailnet. Are you the sailor that also has a series of Youtube videos?


----------



## mrvideo (May 7, 2014)

Welcome to SailNet.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

